# Anyone using Promise SuperTrax EX4350 with kernel >= 2.6.32?

## aceFruchtsaft

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone here is using the Promise SuperTrax EX4350 SATAII RAID controller with a kernel version >= 2.6.32. It seems that I cannot run any kernel above 2.6.31 (currently running gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r10) without running into massive problems such as the system hanging for half a minute, X not starting, hal segfaulting, etc. Actually these problem vary across reboots, but this is the most obvious I found in the logs, repeated dozens of times when the system hangs, is:

```

stex(0000:04:0e.0): aborting command

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 19 a5 ba ce 00 00 10 00

```

I do not think the problem is hardware related, as everything works with gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r10, with CentOS 5.5 (kernel 2.6.18) and with Fedora 12 (kernel 2.6.31) as well was with Windows Server 2003 and Windows 7 on the very same machine. However, updating the Fedora kernel to 2.6.32.x also breaks the system, as does upgrading to Fedora 13 (kernel 2.6.33).

The SuperTrax EX4350 is a legacy product by now, so I wonder if they broke something in the stex module in Kernel 2.6.32 and no one even noticed or cared...

----------

